# Awesomeness



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

I JUST feel the need to tell every1 that
shovel nose catfish are awesome 
thanks 4 listening  ​


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

lol, thanks for that


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: no worries lol 
i quite enjoy goldfish , so does my gartersnake XD 
only jokin , 
*scared of goldfish* :blush:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol what's scary about goldfish?? they're the classic fish  i love blackmoors


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

incywincy said:


> I JUST feel the need to tell every1 that
> 
> shovel nose catfish are awesome
> thanks 4 listening ​


 
I need to tell you that you are indeed correct with this.
thank you for speaking lol


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

*general chat*

i saw this shovel nose catfish , but a fully fully grown 1 , they get quite fat when there big , lol bamboo sharks !!! wow does any1 have 1 of these ?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

shovelnose shouldn't be that fat. They do fill out but are still quite slimlined.

My old tigrinus was chunky but he did have quite a hefty diet.


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

it wasnt like a fish tank 1 it was a full grown il eat ur cat 1 XO so awesome ¬.¬


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> lol what's scary about goldfish?? they're the classic fish i love blackmoors


Me too! I have an Orange Fantail called Fanta Fizz and a Black Moor called Coco Bubbles - both named by my 9 year daughter...:blush: :lol:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

haha yeah well until i can get me a tank of tropical fish i'm thinking bout getting a nice tank of goldfish  - but, do they all grow so big? do ornamental goldfish or whatever grow to a smaller size?

thanx!


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

the goldfish wont grow very big if you keep it in a small tank , where as if u put it in a pond it has the room to grow , and dont over feed it or it gets a big fat fishy XD


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

bad advice above all fish will keep growing they dont just grow to the tank size


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

incywincy said:


> the goldfish wont grow very big if you keep it in a small tank , where as if u put it in a pond it has the room to grow , and dont over feed it or it gets a big fat fishy XD


sorry mate but you could not be more wrong on your info,who told you that a gold fish will not out grow a small tank.it not right to put a goldfish in a small tank in the first place.


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

i got told u could keep a goldfish in a 1ft tank 4 8yrs


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

you could live in a shed for 8 years dont mean you will be happy with it,its a pet hate for most fish keepers.if the tank is not the right size for the fish it will out grow it.


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

lol ok 
 
i can c u paradin outside petshops


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

incywincy said:


> lol ok
> 
> i can c u paradin outside petshops


I can se you sat in the corner, wearing a hat with a big *D *on in. :2thumb:


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I can se you sat in the corner, wearing a hat with a big *D *on in. :2thumb:


haha i carnt


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

incywincy said:


> haha i carnt


 
I can


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> I can


Gold star for youuuu. :flrt:


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

ok so we can all aregue about goldfish 
when the fact of the matter is we ahve to import koi from japan or toher countries because in britian we cant compet with their standards now thats sad .
more then 60% of fish are brought in from the wild .


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

incywincy said:


> ok so we can all aregue about goldfish
> when the fact of the matter is we ahve to import koi from japan or toher countries because in britian we cant compet with their standards now thats sad .
> more then 60% of fish are brought in from the wild .


 
sorry but I can't believe that 60% are wild caught carp.

Have you not seen the koi we get. They are bred for size, shape and colour. The majority are bred from generations of breeding stock. The majority we get over here are the runts from the brood. It's a pyramid system. Say 1million are bred. The best 1 is worth the same as the 999999 below it. and so on. we only really see the bottom 3 levels. Still nice looking fish but not the best of the best


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

no i ment more then 60 % of all the fish in fish shop


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

incywincy said:


> no i ment more then 60 % of all the fish in fish shop


.....:lol2:

Next you'll be telling us that Crystal Red Shrimp and Bubble Eye Goldies are wild caught....


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

well actually , lol


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

welli read somewhere that the goldfish's body ie skeleton will grow to the size of the tank but their internal organs and stuff will not, so by putting them in a small tank you are causing them a slow, long, painful death



so best to put them in a nice big tank


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

blackbat67 said:


> welli read somewhere that the goldfish's body ie skeleton will grow to the size of the tank but their internal organs and stuff will not, so by putting them in a small tank you are causing them a slow, long, painful death
> 
> 
> 
> so best to put them in a nice big tank


 
what happens with most fish. Is that they release a hormone slowing external growth and slows the skeletal growth. so externally the fish is mishapen. Also the internal organs will carry on growing so that the fish is essentially ******. and that is the best word for it.

most of us will have seen really bad MBD through pics and whatever. But fish with bad external stunting are much worse


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

.. why do people have goldfish bowls ? should they not?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

no they shouldn't really, it's as simple as that 

although if you like just put a small goldfish in, changed the water regularly, then moved it to a bigger tank when it needs one, there shouldn't be any problems

IMO


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I can se you sat in the corner, wearing a hat with a big *D *on in. :2thumb:


I can see you with a user rank beginning with B under your name young Matthew! :whip:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

snakes r grreat said:


> i can see you with a user rank beginning with b under your name young matthew! :whip:


do it.

Please


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I can see you with a user rank beginning with B under your name young Matthew! :whip:


Betch belonging to Jack? :whistling2:

SORRY SORRY SORRY, I BE GUD BOI.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> i'm thinking bout getting a nice tank of goldfish- but, do they all grow so big? do ornamental goldfish or whatever grow to a smaller size?


AFAIK all goldfish have the potential to grow to 6-12" and live up to 25 years provided they have the minimum 30-45L _per fish_. Anything less and the fish end up stunted which significantly shortens their lifespan...


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trillian said:


> AFAIK all goldfish have the potential to grow to 6-12" and live up to 25 years provided they have the minimum 30-45L _per fish_. Anything less and the fish end up stunted which significantly shortens their lifespan...


so a 12" goldfish in 30 litres. hmmm, may want to rethink that theory there


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> no they shouldn't really, it's as simple as that
> 
> although if you like just put a small goldfish in, changed the water regularly, then moved it to a bigger tank when it needs one, there shouldn't be any problems
> 
> IMO


actualy they are now making "Goldfish" Bowl Filters :O


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

ip3kid said:


> actualy they are now making "Goldfish" Bowl Filters :O


so that makes it ok then does it?


----------



## incywincy (Aug 7, 2008)

how hardcore are u m that u can argue 4 goldfish


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

incywincy said:


> how hardcore are u m that u can argue 4 goldfish


 
what? english please lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> what? english please lol


"How hardcore are you, Mike? You can argue for goldfish!"

I speak their language. :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> "How hardcore are you, Mike? You can argue for goldfish!"
> 
> I speak their language. :no1:


LOLOLOL. "Mike" was shortened to "m". hahahha.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Im so hardcore I make mountains look soft lol. grrrrr.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> so a 12" goldfish in 30 litres. hmmm, may want to rethink that theory there


Ok, a 6" goldfish in 45L then...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

If you want to have a general chat about the ways of the world, please do it in off topic. 

Also, please dont make sexual references in this section, of ANY sort!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> If you want to have a general chat about the ways of the world, please do it in off topic.
> 
> Also, please dont make sexual references in this section, of ANY sort!


Oops, my bad. Soz.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

ash... i would expect no better from you

anyway, yeah, goldfish bowls are unsuitable for anything, too high temp fluctuations amongst other things.

never knew about the growth stunting thing, i feel ashamed about the whole "fish grow to the size of their tank" thing... i thought that was just true untill about a month or 2 ago, and i've been keeping fish for the last 9 years

*shame*


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trillian said:


> Ok, a 6" goldfish in 45L then...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yeah still no. I wouldn't keep a 6" fish in anything short of 100l



snakes, what sexual references? I didn't notice any lol


----------

